# Badmephisto's 3x3 beginner's method. Again...



## badmephisto (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=609nhVzg-5Q

Thanks to every for the great input in the Beginner's method discussion
(http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13256)

For the pros around here, this is the method i decided to use in the end. And this is the printable page for it:
http://tinyurl.com/rubikssolution
The F2L i think is pretty standard stuff, but I am VERY happy that my method uses only 4 algorithms for the solution of the entire last layer. Thanks to everyone for linking me to all kinds of beginner's tutorials from which i could pull pieces. 4 algs, 1 each for EO,CO,EP,CP. I eventually chose the RU 2-gen Uperm for EP because I think its faster, and much easier to remember than the F2 alg.
I do firmly believe this to be the best method for beginners solution, optimizing for both speed and easiness, and also ability to go direct to Fridrich.

Now about the presentation,
-I tried to slightly follow Aranuds explanation of the edge/corner pieces, and explaining a little with the core. I devoted at least 2 minutes of explanation to try to get that concept across. It is very important indeed
-I also decided eventually to follow Arnauds idea of introducing the notation sort of on-the-go. I do it sort of as an aside when doing the first 4 bottom corners. I think it works. Well I hope it works... I can't remember what it felt like to be a beginner :s But I do recall being scared of the notation
-I also spent some more time on cross this time. Nothing rigorous, but at least showing some examples. I think its better this way
-I tried to put in a lot of images text and graphics. I do think it aids with the presentation.
-I made it clear that the cube can be unsolvable (gasp). I think it is a source of a lot of confusion otherwise. After all, it is not at all obvious that this should be the case.
-I decided for the entire thing to be a single video, but with a clear table of content where you can jump around from the video description. And I describe this in the beginning of the video... I hope thats enough for people to notice that.

My only regret is that sometimes in the turning I may be going a little fast... but the video is already 31 minutes long, and compromises have to be made somewhere. I hope its not too big of a deal.
Also, I rushed very small portions of it, but I hope its not obvious. I am leaving to Europe for 20 days tomorrow, and I still didn't pack  I just needed to push this out before I leave.

And YES, I know there are MANY MUCH more popular tutorials on 3x3 beginners, and I have no expectations for this becoming superpopular right away. Main reason for this remake is that I don't want to have garbage in my channel.

So, anyway, feel free to dispute anything. Jump around the video and tell me what you think.


----------



## edw0010 (Jul 26, 2009)

any video of yours is a good video! lol, nah ill check it out now and ley you know what i think


----------



## tommstokoe (Jul 26, 2009)

cool i learnt how to solve it from your first one


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 26, 2009)

tommstokoe said:


> cool i learnt how to solve it from your first one


I'm sorry you had to  I'm angry that people didnt tell me that it sucked. I just sort of watched it a month ago at random, for no reason, and was like omg... anyway


----------



## Ian (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice tutorial . I'll show this to my sister. 5 months ago I learnt how to solve rubik's cube from you, and now I'm averaging 18 seconds. Thank you


----------



## teller (Jul 26, 2009)

A definite improvement. 

I'm glad you reduced the number of algorithms. I like the new Sune rules.

I don't think you turned too fast--I could see the amount of restraint you exercised by wristing everything, and I like how you eased into notation.

I'm not thrilled with the A Perm...but I guess cube rotations might be confusing to a beginner...and it's true that often they forget to apply them...but...B2? Ugh...a good compromise I suppose.

Also, on your solution webpage, your A-Perm diagram looks wrong...?

Good work!


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 26, 2009)

teller said:


> A definite improvement.
> 
> I'm glad you reduced the number of algorithms. I like the new Sune rules.
> 
> ...



Hey! Thanks for the specific feedback!
Yes wristing the moves was obviously intentional. It makes it easier to see which face you actually turned. Our fingertricky algorithms are very sneaky... things are just moving and you dont know whats turning them 

I'm not superthrilled with the A perm either, but I really hated that x cube rotation. I think people will forget what it is, and it is hard to describe... I didnt want to get into the concept at all if possible. I think if people execute the algorithm enough, they will find out by themselves that if they only make the x turn there, they will be able to execute it faster. In other words I think the x will arise in people by itself. I may be wrong. I was long debating my use of double layer turn f, for the EO step... but in the end it eliminates a whole new algorithm... which is probably makes it worth it in the end.

I agree about the diagram. I was always confused about the swap of corners diagram.... since you cant actually swap two pieces on the cube. Its a trick, somehow... It really is a 3cycle algorithm :s I still dont really understand how it works, lol. I may take it down, its a good point


----------



## teller (Jul 26, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> I'm not superthrilled with the A perm either, but I really hated that x cube rotation. I think people will forget what it is, and it is hard to describe... I didnt want to get into the concept at all if possible. I think if people execute the algorithm enough, they will find out by themselves that if they only make the x turn there, they will be able to execute it faster. In other words I think the x will arise in people by itself. I may be wrong. I was long debating my use of double layer turn f, for the EO step... but in the end it eliminates a whole new algorithm... which is probably makes it worth it in the end.
> 
> I agree about the diagram. I was always confused about the swap of corners diagram.... since you cant actually swap two pieces on the cube. Its a trick, somehow... It really is a 3cycle algorithm :s I still dont really understand how it works, lol. I may take it down, its a good point




This may not be of any use at this point, but I'll tell you what I use for teaching the A-Perm without getting into any discussion about x: The headlights actually look like R2D2 from Star Wars...so basically you scare R2D2 and he runs away from you, which places the headlights in the back. And as R2D2 is running away, he trips and falls on his face (and there's the x). Then the standard A Perm follows. It's been pretty effective.

And yeah, the "true" 3-corner-cycle diagram is not exactly helpful for 2-Look or beginnner because of the trick involved. Perhaps just indicate the headlights in back (sort like the OLL diagrams look) and call it done. They can worry about what's really happening later if they ever decide to become a speedcuber.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 26, 2009)

teller said:


> Perhaps just indicate the headlights in back (sort like the OLL diagrams look) and call it done. They can worry about what's really happening later if they ever decide to become a speedcuber.



That's actually a very good idea :s lol-- I don't know why that didn't occur to me.

[email protected] R2D2 story. I don't know... that may be pushing it  haha. I think people will figure the x out. You have to sort of do the x anyway to execute the B2 half fast.


----------



## grolich (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice one. I've only been cubing for 2 and a half weeks. Started from Pogobat's (Dan Brown) videos on youtube, and about a week later switched to yours.

All were very helpful.
This is definitely an improvement on the previous one, even though the previous one was pretty easy to understand and follow too. This one is even easier. 

The cases are easier to recognize (no 7 corner cases etc.), a bit less algorithms, the turns are a bit slower, the explanations are clear.


Really nice work.

I still think your best video to date is your basic F2L video.
Got me to understand and be able to execute F2L minutes after watching it.
No other F2L source I've found had that effect.

It did slow my times in the beginning, as you said it would, but after a little more than a week with intuitive F2L (No F2L algorithms yet), and after also incorporating your 2 look OLL and PLL videos, I'm back to being faster than I was before (I did change a couple of the sequences in those videos to 2 I've worked out, and which worked better for me).

Although I'm still horribly slow, and my recognition times are catastrophic... for the time being. (average of ~1:20. ouch;. Well, guess it's not that bad for 2 weeks of cubing. Just, could be much better).

Keep on posting great cubing tutorials please.


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2009)

There's a huge similarity between the stuff on your cheat sheet (I haven't watched the video, my connection's pretty slow right now ) and what I've been teaching people for more than a year now (which is also what I've discovered on my own as a beginner). But there's a huge difference as well 

I'd love to describe it here, but it's gonna be a 2000-word essay - same reason my version of a beginner's Petrus method has never ever been published or described anywhere to date


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 27, 2009)

what nis your version of beginners petrus?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

I will look into this in the weekend


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not sure if it was your videos that helped me, or if I was just learning f2l intuitively. But while watching your videos I got the hang of it.


----------



## allen56 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok well first of all, I'll give you a brief history of how I learnt to cube. It may impact my opinion or stand point, I'll let you decide that one.

I started with Dan Browns method, and it worked quite well, i developed finger tricks on my own somehow, don't remember how. Anyway, my love for the cube all started when I started to notice patterns, and actually understood the algorithms. All of a sudden I wasn't just doing a 'code', I was opening slots and rotating pieces here and there (you get the idea). Anyway, today i believe your intuitive F2L video is easily your best work, you have excellent teaching skills and you appear to understand the principles behind it all which helps your students learn (i think). 

The point i'm getting at is that you're amazing at teaching rubik's cube methods intuitively, and explaining what the algorithm is actually doing (for example; how the Sune algorithm takes out an F2L pair, and re-inserts it back into the slot, orienting all the yellow edges). I find the Rubik's cube really fulfilling when i feel my brain is actively thinking, not remembering codes and using them.

I think you should capitalize on this and try and teach each step intuitively (to an extent), still include all algorithms, but i know for me it makes it much easier to remember algorithms if i actually track what's happening.

I consider the Dan Brown method almost 'cheating' when it comes to solving the rubiks cube, the way he teaches it is almost a sequence of codes and he tends not to explain what's going on in each step.

I would be interested to see a video on how to solve the rubik's cube intuitively (within reason), if anyone can do it. it's you.

Okay, I'm not sure how much you value my opinion, but there it is.

oh, I also believe the algorithm for the edge permutation in your first beginners method video is easier to remember / understand. F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2, or something like that. i know it's not as fast to transfer to, but i think if people really want to get faster, they will eventually transfer to a different alg

walloftext-end


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 really is much easier to explain and understand than the 2-gen alg. It also has the advantage of being easy to do "the other way" by just changing both U-turns to U'.

And writing that alg as its MU-variation makes it short and easy. (also, Erik can perform it sub-1)

But this is a tough call as most speedcubers will learn the RU-version later anyway


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok I'm writing this from my iPhone from Prague. It's weird. I do have plans for an intuitive way to solve the cube video. It involves a petrus variant it's fun. and it's a good idea.

The reason I chose the 2gen is also that it goes well with the theme in my ll steps of having the same alg that u potentially have to apply more than once. And I also, honestly, find it much easier to remember. And it's also faster... So several small reasons. I'll concede that it's not a very easy decision. But in the end I do stand by it.

Thanks for good feedback


----------



## Escher (Jul 28, 2009)

I taught my girlfriends older brother (I think he's around 30) a method...

step 1: Intuitive cross (apart from one little alg to flip a cross edge in place). 

step 2: insert corners using Sexy Move *1, *3 or *5 (& take them out of an incorrect slot using Sexy Move *1)

step 3: insert edges using A-> B or B -> A (A=URU'R' & B= U'F'UF). 

step 4: orient top cross using F (Sexy Move*1) F' or F (Sexy Move*2) F'

step 5: orient corners using either Sune or LH Sune. Place a corner facing forwards in the UFL corner, then do Sunes until you get the LH sune.

step 6: permute corners : place the two correct ones on the RH side and do R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R

step 7: permute edges using M2 U M U2 M' U M2.

He got the notation ridiculously quickly, it was quite incredible. I wrote all of this out on a sheet with little diagrams and he was fine with it, though I hear he's lost interest now...
Funnily enough, he really hated me trying to explain any of the f2l intuitively, and the cross was the worst part for him. He much preferred to just learn notation.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes Escher I noticed that too. Beginners don't really have the ability to reason about the cube that well. To clarify, the intuitive solution video I'm planning will be directed at advanced cubers not beginners. It will be sort of as an interesting aside, as opposed to a useful method, let alone beginners method  I don't think that is feasible


----------



## Pr3miuM (Jul 28, 2009)

About your video, I liked how you did include showing the core at the start. If you really are a beginner then it is not obvious yet that the centers are indeed in a fixed position and that they show the color the face has to be. 

Also easing in the notation was done well in my opinion. I remember having problems figuring out what way to turn in cases like B' or D'. But I can understand that you don't have unlimited explanation time.

On the cross I like how you explain the insertion of badly oriented edges. In this way you pretty much at the same time learn how relative crosses are put together. So it prepares you better.

And I fully agree on using images, text and other graphics (Sony vegas? )to make things clearer. This just works.

And yes it should be very clear that the cube can be unsolvable. Which would have been a big help a year ago when I started learning the beginners method and spending 6 hours repeating the F R U R' U' F' for EO. When I became really frustrated I took it apart and put it together solved. When I tried to solve it again later.. it magically was possible now  Good times.

Anyway, well done. Even though I know how it works now, I still enjoy watching your latest video.

And I hope you're having a good time here in europe  Prague is pretty nice!


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 28, 2009)

I watched it last night, it's better than the first one and easy to understand for beginnners. the only thing I don't like is that you teach solving the cross on the top. 

One of the hardest things I did was try to convert from cross on top to cross on bottom. I've taught three people how to solve the cube and tried different ways of teaching the cross, the last person I taught, I just told him to solve it on the bottom and he had no problems with this. 

Otherwise it's fantastic. My best friend has little patience but wants to try and learn the cube, so I will send him your video and lend him a cube so he can try it. I'll post back and give you some feedback as to how he found your video as a complete beginner with no cube knowledge. 

I also like to teach AVG's U perm, F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2, as I simply just show them what it does to the cube and it's easy to memorize.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 28, 2009)

This tutorial is probably one of the best ones that I've watched (albeit a bit lengthy  I have a horrible attention span.) 

I really liked the way you explained the cross and how you said to replace pieces. 

I'm not a big fan of AVG's U perm. I definitely prefer the 2-gen one more.

I also noticed you debating about the x in the A perm on the first page. I think an easy solution to this would be to just move the corners around using R' D R.

For example, if you have an A perm, you might do something like this: R' D R U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U' R' D' R. It's quite lengthy if you have an E perm, but it's better for the A's. It's also easy to remember, even though it's slow.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jul 29, 2009)

*Now in Spanish*

Hi everybody, I have translated the tutorial into Spanish, I attached it so you can download. Greetings from Spain.


----------



## Jigsaw (Aug 28, 2009)

i found your set of videos the best on youtube for teaching f2l. They als provided helpful information on other aspects of speed cubing which other videos taught wrong or not at all.

Thanks alot


----------

